# First time in my Life that I learn HDR.



## surapon (Nov 27, 2015)

Dear Friends.
Yes, I go back to Photography class At Local Community College again last semester = 8 Classes 3 Hours per class , 8 Thursday night from 6:30PM to 9:30 PM = 79 US Dollars. Yes, the class name = " The Real Estate Photography" Which we learn how to take the photos of the building, both Exrerior and Interior of the building, For us to sell, or Rent of Rental Property. Yes the last 3 Night, We learn how to shoot 5 Photos---or 7 Photos , at same spot, but Difference Exposure , Such as -3, -2, -1, 0, _1, +2, +3---And use HDR Method in Photoshop to combine in 1 Photo.
Well, Just first time in my life that I do HDR photos, still long way to go.
Thanks you sir/ Madame for cretic/ Comments my HDR Photos, that I can use for my new skill of HDR.
Thanks you, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2015)

Dear Friends.
Yes, I go back to Photography class At Local Community College again last semester = 8 Classes 3 Hours per class , 8 Thursday night from 6:30PM to 9:30 PM = 79 US Dollars. Yes, the class name = " The Real Estate Photography" Which we learn how to take the photos of the building, both Exrerior and Interior of the building, For us to sell, or Rent of Rental Property. Yes the last 3 Night, We learn how to shoot 5 Photos---or 7 Photos , at same spot, but Difference Exposure , Such as -3, -2, -1, 0, _1, +2, +3---And use HDR Method in Photoshop to combine in 1 Photo.
Well, Just first time in my life that I do HDR photos, still long way to go.
Thanks you sir/ Madame for cretic/ Comments my HDR Photos, that I can use for my new skill of HDR.
Thanks you, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2015)

Dear Friends.
Yes, I go back to Photography class At Local Community College again last semester = 8 Classes 3 Hours per class , 8 Thursday night from 6:30PM to 9:30 PM = 79 US Dollars. Yes, the class name = " The Real Estate Photography" Which we learn how to take the photos of the building, both Exrerior and Interior of the building, For us to sell, or Rent of Rental Property. Yes the last 3 Night, We learn how to shoot 5 Photos---or 7 Photos , at same spot, but Difference Exposure , Such as -3, -2, -1, 0, _1, +2, +3---And use HDR Method in Photoshop to combine in 1 Photo.
Well, Just first time in my life that I do HDR photos, still long way to go.
Thanks you sir/ Madame for cretic/ Comments my HDR Photos, that I can use for my new skill of HDR.
Thanks you, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 27, 2015)

Dear friend Surapon.
HDR photos often acquire an aspect of "fantasy" with bright colors and overt textures. This is part of the wow factor, the HDR photos.

As I suggested in another post, decrease saturation at the end of the process, often restore some natural colors, which may seem paintings on canvas.

Another typical feature of HDR is reveal textures that were "hidden" in the shadows, and extremely bright objects (for example clouds). I suggest choosing a picture with black shadows, and repeat the image processing in order to reveal details and textures that our eyes did not see in the black areas.

The photo named "HDR-EM.JPG" it seems to me, have a lack of alignment between the three original images. Search on software the "auto alignment", before adjusting luminosity of each area.

I personally never got a satisfactory HDR in the category "naturalness", but with a little patience (I did not have), and a few hours playing on the computer, you can achieve.

Good luck my friend.


----------



## surapon (Nov 28, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon.
> HDR photos often acquire an aspect of "fantasy" with bright colors and overt textures. This is part of the wow factor, the HDR photos.
> 
> As I suggested in another post, decrease saturation at the end of the process, often restore some natural colors, which may seem paintings on canvas.
> ...




Thank you, Sir, dear great teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
I have learn some new tricks from you to day. Yes, Sir, I will try to improve my self in HDR, But will take some times.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Elizabeth (Dec 14, 2015)

its my first HDR experience
using canon eos, macbook, ps2 tools and  macphun  plugins


----------



## CTJohn (Dec 14, 2015)

surapon said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Dear friend Surapon.
> ...


I agree with ajfotofilmagem. I'd also recommend exploring the purchase of Photomatix. I think the HDR tools in Photomatix allow a lot more variations, and the ability to produce much more subtle images. To me, the best HDR makes up for dynamic range limitations of current camera sensors, rather than creating cartoonish images.


----------



## kaswindell (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello Mr. Surapon,

I also prefer HDR that has a more natural look, although I do like your shot of the high-rise building despite the artificial coloring. I simply use Lightroom 6, which I have had moderate success with. If you have LR6, you can save $100 on Photomatix. This is an example of a sunrise that I took on vacation this year, 3 shots, combined in LR.


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2015)

Elizabeth said:


> its my first HDR experience
> using canon eos, macbook, ps2 tools and  macphun  plugins



Thanks for your great Picture, dear friend Elizabeth.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2015)

CTJohn said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. CTJohn .
I will buy Photomatix after New year day. No, I do not like The Cartoon look, Images any ways.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> Hello Mr. Surapon,
> 
> I also prefer HDR that has a more natural look, although I do like your shot of the high-rise building despite the artificial coloring. I simply use Lightroom 6, which I have had moderate success with. If you have LR6, you can save $100 on Photomatix. This is an example of a sunrise that I took on vacation this year, 3 shots, combined in LR.




Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear Friend Mr. kaswindell---You are the man---Who can created the Beautiful HDR Arts Work that I love, and want to copy/ Learn from your style.
Thank you, Sir.
Surapon


----------

